
Minimising your attack surface by building highly specialised docker images - finsterrific
https://medium.com/asos-techblog/minimising-your-attack-surface-by-building-highly-specialised-docker-images-example-for-net-b7bb177ab647
======
vegizombie
There are tools available to strip docker images down to a specified file
list. By listing only the absolute minimum of files your application needs you
can cut the surface down even further. Do you really need bash on the
container for example?

